# Test



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a test


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

hello


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If we only had an area for test posts. Wait...


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Bwahaha... just realized I posted this in the wrong area. More coffee is needed. Did you use quick reply? If not, how long did it take? For me, it takes a little longer than usual, but is working better than when it was reported a bit ago.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, quick reply with no noticeable lag.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick reply is working as it should, which is good. I noticed that starting a new post does have a delay, but it is much less than when I investigated this originally. Same with regular replies.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The problem is back and has been happening to me for a few days now. Very noticeable and annoying.

Posting "Quick Reply" takes a long time, if not forever. If I interrupt it and click "Go Advanced" and then submit the post, it usually works.

I do seem to recall this being an issue a few years back, and if my memory serves, the culprit that was revealed to be causing it was some ad network (Vigilink, maybe?) that was inserting some unreachable URL into the submission process. Maybe one of their servers is being unresponsive during this time, or something? Or maybe it was a rotating ad...

If that's the case then, the problem would only exhibit itself in sub-forums where it's performing it's post molestation. IE: Not this one.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I've been having the problem also. Very frustrating.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

test


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Quick reply working fine so far for me.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

For starters, again, I believe this only happens on sub-forums that have advertising. This sub-forum (Forum Operations Center) does not, AFAIK. So perhaps test this in a public sub-forum like Coffee House?

More comments about this issue here.


----------

